# Research websites



## stargazer (9 June 2013)

Hi Everyone

Can anyone point me to a website/s that shows the Companies in say the ASX 100 listed with information such as dividend yield, per etc at a glance.  

Regards
stargazer


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 June 2013)

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=bhp


----------

